# Mia Davina lost her weight



## liudocka (Mar 6, 2008)

Mia Davina lost her weight. Maybe someone have old pictures of her? Post it please, if it's possible.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there a problem?

And most of her pics are pay content. No touch.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to agree with Jon, I don't see a problem. If she's happy then thats all that matters.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 6, 2008)

She looks adorable in that black and purple top.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, she looks fine at any weight; just because you're a BBW model doesn't mean you have to stay at a high weight if you don't want to.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2008)

Perhaps it was necessary to maintain her health?? I agree with the others. She's a lovely girl at any weight. If she is happy and healthy, that is all that matters.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Perhaps it was necessary to maintain her health?? I agree with the others. She's a lovely girl at any weight. If she is happy and healthy, that is all that matters.



I think I remember, too, that she was saying that she was dealing with health problems, which is why she retired from modelling.

She still looks amazing, I say.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 15, 2008)

please see my all encompassing response here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38197


----------



## Neen (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not sure who she is..but if she is happy then it's fine! If she did it to 'fit' into society.. then bad girl!


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm happy she's happy, but that doesn't change the fact that this poor soul has to deal with the loss of her beauty. Obviously the first issue is of far greater importance than the latter, but the latter _is_ an issue and should be recognized and dealt with. Nobody is suggesting Mia gain the weight back. Nobody is suggesting that she shouldn'tve lost the weight. This guy just wants to see pretty pictures.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 16, 2008)

That was quite a back handed compliment...... I don't think I'm any less attractive now than I was before. If others think so, then boo for them. I was hot at 341 and I'm hot at 238.

kthnxbye




Totmacher said:


> I'm happy she's happy, but that doesn't change the fact that this poor soul has to deal with the loss of her beauty. Obviously the first issue is of far greater importance than the latter, but the latter _is_ an issue and should be recognized and dealt with. Nobody is suggesting Mia gain the weight back. Nobody is suggesting that she shouldn'tve lost the weight. This guy just wants to see pretty pictures.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I'm happy she's happy, but that doesn't change the fact that this poor soul has to deal with the loss of her beauty. Obviously the first issue is of far greater importance than the latter, but the latter _is_ an issue and should be recognized and dealt with. Nobody is suggesting Mia gain the weight back. Nobody is suggesting that she shouldn'tve lost the weight. This guy just wants to see pretty pictures.



Beauty is relative, but belittling and objectifying others is almost always ugly.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

*Agrees with SDL and Mia Davina* (And reps accordingly...)


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2008)

Neen said:


> I'm not sure who she is..but if she is happy then it's fine! If she did it to 'fit' into society.. then bad girl!



oh who cares? seriously. who cares why anyone would do anything, so long as that person isn't lecturing anyone else. I think it's creepy to be discussing someone this way, especially someone who is part of this community and can/will/has seen the messages. yuck. We should mourn the "loss of her beauty?" Come ON!


----------



## saucywench (Mar 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> We should mourn the "loss of her beauty?" Come ON!


And let's not forget "poor soul." :doh:

It's instances such as this that make me wish negative rep could be given. What is poor is your form, sir.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 16, 2008)

Hopefully, Mia, you know that you DO have support here at Dims and many of us, whether we post here or not (I certainly already wrote something and erased it, not wanting to add to a spiral of discussion that I don't think is our business) will read these posts and feel instant solidarity with you.

What you do with your body and what makes you feel good and beautiful is your choice, and good luck in your journey. Let no one persuade you on a path that makes the most sense to you.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 16, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> That was quite a back handed compliment...... I don't think I'm any less attractive now than I was before. If others think so, then boo for them. I was hot at 341 and I'm hot at 238.
> 
> kthnxbye



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I never said you weren't hot anymore, just that the OP doesn't seem to think so.  Take a _pill_. You're more than just a pretty face and a hot bod, and even if you weren't nothing I can say would change the fact that your face is pretty and your bod is hot. 


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beauty is relative, but belittling and objectifying others is almost always ugly.



Err.. your mom?


Jon Blaze said:


> *Agrees with SDL and Mia Davina* (And reps accordingly...)



Sycophant. 


Jes said:


> oh who cares? seriously. who cares why anyone would do anything, so long as that person isn't lecturing anyone else. I think it's creepy to be discussing someone this way, especially someone who is part of this community and can/will/has seen the messages. yuck. We should mourn the "loss of her beauty?" Come ON!



I never said we should mourn anything. What I said was that the OP was mourning. What I meant that this guy just wants some pix and we shouldn't waste our time pushing unrelated agendas.


saucywench said:


> And let's not forget "poor soul." :doh:
> 
> It's instances such as this that make me wish negative rep could be given. What is poor is your form, sir.



That's just mean. You think nobody has ever disagreed with you before? If we could unrep people we'd probably all be in the negatives by now. You say you're in favor of acceptance, but if, god forbid, someone has an opinion about appearances suddenly it's time to break out the pitchforks and torches?


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2008)

I think we're speaking at cross purporses here, and I find it depressing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2008)

In the "turn the car around" voice: 

If this thread keeps up with this tone and attitude, it will be closed. Since the original issue has been addressed, and was simply about an update on a member's life - which exists in another thread - there's really no reason for it to stay open anyway. 

/mod


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Sycophant.



No. Unlike you: I'm not one to automatically think negatively when someone loses weight, regardless if I see pictures or not. Come to think of it: Did you even see the pictures? I rest my case. 

I know Mia personally. I know everything about situation. You don't know anything about me Tot, and for you to judge me based on a reply that wasn't EVEN to you is incredibly fallacious.

I didn't rep them because of that principle: I repped them because I agree with what they said. Just because we're both FAs that have gone in different directions doesn't make me a sycophant. I guess trying to appreciate beauty the way it comes is wrong. Darn: I need a new outlet. 

The only thing that makes Mia influential is the fact that I know her as a friend, and respect her. Even IF I wanted her to gain or stay the same, being negative isn't going to suddenly make her purposely gain weight.

This is the reason why I have to constantly say "Some feeders are good people: and others are not."


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 16, 2008)

I like how we all misinterpretted it and got all carried away. People are way too on edge here.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 16, 2008)

JB, I've read enough posts with you as an author that I could feel comfortable making a judgement or two. I never said that loosing weight was a bad thing. I just said that I thought it made Mia look less pretty in the OP's eyes, and I think he's allowed to have that opinion. It doesn't mean that he thinks less of her as a person, and if he does, like Mia and SDL seemed to assume, in Mia's own words, "...boo on [him]".
I consider your actions obsequious because, from my POV, they appear to stem more from your relative affinities to the posters involved than an analysis of the facts at hand. Just like you somehow came to the conclusion my dissapproval comes from a desire to dictate Mia's appearance and behavior. A desire I do not have, by the way, in case that's not clear, by now. I wish Mia all the best and hope she's happy. All I'm really concerned about is some guy having the right to have an opinion on someone's appearance. 



Jon Blaze said:


> No. Unlike you: I'm not one to automatically think negatively when someone loses weight, regardless if I see pictures or not. Come to think of it: Did you even see the pictures? I rest my case.
> 
> I know Mia personally. I know everything about situation. You don't know anything about me Tot, and for you to judge me based on a reply that wasn't EVEN to you is incredibly fallacious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

Mia I think you're beautiful at any weight


Some people are just self-serving, self-important, self-pitying blow hards....what they post isn't worth the bandwidth so don't allow their words to affect you


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 16, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> the fact that this poor soul has to deal with the loss of her beauty.



That's just your opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That's just your opinion, not a fact.



Actually it was a hypothesis - A guess based on the evidence I'd seen - I admitted as much a few posts ago. I do know that an opinion isn't necessarily shared, and a guess isn't necessarily right, but I was unaware that either was a requirement for sharing.


----------



## ripley (Mar 16, 2008)

Stop The Presses!

A Fat Woman Lost Weight!

Terror Sweeps The Nation!


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 16, 2008)

Why is this a big deal?


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 16, 2008)

it really isn't. *shrug* someone brought it up, I was told about it, and thusly I responded. I think it's ridiculous that it's becoming an argument. I asked Am to put it back up, and I'm going to ask her to take it back down, as well. This is getting ridiculous.



FA Punk said:


> Why is this a big deal?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 16, 2008)

Mia, best of luck to you in everything you do. Nobody gets to decide for us what's best for our bodies. That's OUR job. If you feel great, than I'm pleased for you. People's opinions about what we do is interesting, but shouldn't ever affect the decisions we make for ourselves.

Wishing you the best...


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 16, 2008)

Mia Davina said:


> it really isn't. *shrug* someone brought it up, I was told about it, and thusly I responded. I think it's ridiculous that it's becoming an argument. I asked Am to put it back up, and I'm going to ask her to take it back down, as well. This is getting ridiculous.



Your right about that Mia, it is becoming ridiculous, you have the right to do whatever you want with your body, lose weight, gain weight, get breast impants the size of beach balls, change your sex, as long as your happy it shouldn't matter what other people think.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2008)

Mia, I understand your request, but we don't just open and close threads on request - there has to be a reason. Right now, things have settled. If they remain so, this thread will stay open for people who wish to express themselves respectfully. This is, after all, a discussion board. 

However, as I stated clearly earlier, the tone and attitude here will ultimately play the role in this thread remaining open or closed. 

/mod


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2008)

It sure is nice starting a whole new thread just to criticize/judge/comment on someone else's weight!
I think this discussion is very necessary. 

personal attacks are funz!!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

She is still beautiful whats the big friggin deal?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> JB, I've read enough posts with you as an author that I could feel comfortable making a judgement or two. I never said that loosing weight was a bad thing. I just said that I thought it made Mia look less pretty in the OP's eyes, and I think he's allowed to have that opinion. It doesn't mean that he thinks less of her as a person, and if he does, like Mia and SDL seemed to assume, in Mia's own words, "...boo on [him]".
> I consider your actions obsequious because, from my POV, they appear to stem more from your relative affinities to the posters involved than an analysis of the facts at hand. Just like you somehow came to the conclusion my dissapproval comes from a desire to dictate Mia's appearance and behavior. A desire I do not have, by the way, in case that's not clear, by now. I wish Mia all the best and hope she's happy. All I'm really concerned about is some guy having the right to have an opinion on someone's appearance.



There are tons (literally) of beautiful, supersized women. Go compliment them rather than telling one small end BBW she's less beautiful. 

Example: I normally don't like blue eyes. I don't, in turn, post things like, "Ann Marie, you're such a pretty girl. You should get brown contacts. Doesn't reflect as much on your beauty as brown eyes."

Was Mia a very pretty supersized woman? Yes. Can I appreciate that as a dude who greatly prefers SS women you're kind of bummed out? Sure, and maybe as a result, you no longer find her beautiful. You are 100% entitled to feel that. However, there is no inherent "is-ness" about our perceptions. 

I remember when I gained weight, my father told me I was ugly. That's a shitty feeling, especially when my weight was the fault of metabolism. It's not nice being on either end of the spectrum. It hurts a lot less to hear, "I thought you looked better at 'x' weight," over, "She lost her beauty." If I truly thought you were an evil asshole, I wouldn't advise you, because there's no point. Tact will help you out greatly with the ladeez. I should know; I am, after all, female.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 17, 2008)

BBW for-reasons-of-health (this includes mental health) downsizing makes the peeners of FAs cry.  

Call the wah!mbulance.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> JB, I've read enough posts with you as an author that I could feel comfortable making a judgement or two. I never said that loosing weight was a bad thing. I just said that I thought it made Mia look less pretty in the OP's eyes, and I think he's allowed to have that opinion. It doesn't mean that he thinks less of her as a person, and if he does, like Mia and SDL seemed to assume, in Mia's own words, "...boo on [him]".
> I consider your actions obsequious because, from my POV, they appear to stem more from your relative affinities to the posters involved than an analysis of the facts at hand. Just like you somehow came to the conclusion my dissapproval comes from a desire to dictate Mia's appearance and behavior. A desire I do not have, by the way, in case that's not clear, by now. I wish Mia all the best and hope she's happy. All I'm really concerned about is some guy having the right to have an opinion on someone's appearance.



*looking through dictionary* Ah here it is!

"in·ap·pro·pri·ate"

_
Pronunciation:
\&#716;i-n&#601;-&#712;pr&#333;-pr&#275;-&#601;t\ 
Function: adjective 
Date: 1804

: not appropriate : unsuitable _

As used in the sentence, "your posts were extremely inappropriate." Your picture wasn't next to the article, but cross your fingers for the next edition!

Also, "obsequious" is about six centuries too old for the Internet.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> JB, I've read enough posts with you as an author that I could feel comfortable making a judgement or two. I never said that loosing weight was a bad thing. I just said that I thought it made Mia look less pretty in the OP's eyes, and I think he's allowed to have that opinion. It doesn't mean that he thinks less of her as a person, and if he does, like Mia and SDL seemed to assume, in Mia's own words, "...boo on [him]".
> I consider your actions obsequious because, from my POV, they appear to stem more from your relative affinities to the posters involved than an analysis of the facts at hand. Just like you somehow came to the conclusion my dissapproval comes from a desire to dictate Mia's appearance and behavior. A desire I do not have, by the way, in case that's not clear, by now. I wish Mia all the best and hope she's happy. All I'm really concerned about is some guy having the right to have an opinion on someone's appearance.



Your judgment of me might make some sense if what I'm about to say wasn't true, but the fact remains: I KNOW Mia personally. I'm not trying to impress anyone. I repped them both, because once again, I agree with what they said. The fact that you assume I'm in a stance in an online forum attempting to impress people that would not benefit me in anyway is foolish. There's no point in me doing that. What's the accomplishment? I don't give out rep like candy when there's serious conversation going on.

If you were to see my posts, you know that there's many times where my concepts and beliefs conflict with other people. This being a tired topic coming again. Don't you remember my thread titled "Why?"
My notion conflicted with the views of many people, and I've done it many times.

And I agree he has a right to his opinion, but he has no right to berate her. Very big differences.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 17, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There are tons (literally) of beautiful, supersized women. Go compliment them rather than telling one small end BBW she's less beautiful.



Oy vey. I never said I held any opinion whatsoever about Mia's appearance. If you want to lecture someone about that you should lecture the OP. His statements point to him having a negative opinion of Mia's decision to loose weight and that could be _construed_ as him suggesting she should do otherwise -- I find that conclusion a bit far to jump to.


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Example: I normally don't like blue eyes. I don't, in turn, post things like, "Ann Marie, you're such a pretty girl. You should get brown contacts. Doesn't reflect as much on your beauty as brown eyes."



Nobody in this thread has directly suggested anyone do anything about their appearance. Your example is a direct suggestion. That's the difference, and to me it's a huge one. 


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Was Mia a very pretty supersized woman? Yes. Can I appreciate that as a dude who greatly prefers SS women you're kind of bummed out? Sure, and maybe as a result, you no longer find her beautiful. You are 100% entitled to feel that. However, there is no inherent "is-ness" about our perceptions.



See, it's statements like this that make me wonder if anyone ever reads what I post. Don't read between the lines. Don't read the words that aren't there. I don't encode hidden messages in my posts. All I said is that the OP happens to have an unsupportive opinion. I then admitted that was just a guess. I don't know what, "is-ness" is, besides a possible attempt at a Bill Clinton joke, so I don't know if it applies or not, but I still think that one is entitled to one's opinions and the expression of such.


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I remember when I gained weight, my father told me I was ugly. That's a shitty feeling, especially when my weight was the fault of metabolism. It's not nice being on either end of the spectrum. It hurts a lot less to hear, "I thought you looked better at 'x' weight," over, "She lost her beauty." If I truly thought you were an evil asshole, I wouldn't advise you, because there's no point. Tact will help you out greatly with the ladeez. I should know; I am, after all, female.



You could learn a thing or two about tact yourself, but I understand where you're coming from. I got a girl to explain it to me. I still think you and everyone else here is overreacting, but, if the whole world's mad you should take a long hard look at yourself. So I will.


----------



## ripley (Mar 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I never said I held any opinion whatsoever about Mia's appearance.
> 
> See, it's statements like this that make me wonder if anyone ever reads what I post. Don't read between the lines. Don't read the words that aren't there. I don't encode hidden messages in my posts.








Totmacher said:


> I'm happy she's happy, but that doesn't change the fact that this poor soul has to deal with the loss of her beauty.





Totmacher said:


> I never said you weren't hot anymore, just that the OP doesn't seem to think so.
> 
> 
> I never said we should mourn anything.




Yes...your words do speak for themselves.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 17, 2008)

Ekim said:


> *looking through dictionary* Ah here it is!
> 
> "in·ap·pro·pri·ate"
> 
> ...



Hey, respect your elders kid, 'lest ya don't get to be one some day.


Jon Blaze said:


> Your judgment of me might make some sense if what I'm about to say wasn't true, but the fact remains: I KNOW Mia personally. I'm not trying to impress anyone. I repped them both, because once again, I agree with what they said. The fact that you assume I'm in a stance in an online forum attempting to impress people that would not benefit me in anyway is foolish. There's no point in me doing that. What's the accomplishment? I don't give out rep like candy when there's serious conversation going on.
> 
> If you were to see my posts, you know that there's many times where my concepts and beliefs conflict with other people. This being a tired topic coming again. Don't you remember my thread titled "Why?"
> My notion conflicted with the views of many people, and I've done it many times.
> ...



I think my observations were pretty appropriate under the circumstances. I don't really feel the need to discuss this. You're right. It is a tired topic. My apologies for mislabelling you.


ripley said:


> Yes...your words do speak for themselves.



_his_ loss :doh:. If it was my loss or our loss don't you think I, anal as I can be about such things, would've used the correct pronoun? You're pretty handy with the quote button. That counts for something.


----------



## Mia Davina (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok... Tot, can we end this? Everyone is mincing words now, and it's getting ridiculous. Everyone can have their own opinion about everything, and I think they are free to do so. I am not taking any of this to heart, because in the end, how I feel and what I want is what matters in this situation.

Jon isn't wishing he knew me, or thinking he knows me when he doesn't. I knew Jon before I started modeling. If you like/liked my presence on my member site, then you have him to thank.

If anything, can we just all agree to disagree. It's not even about my weight anymore, now y'all are just picking hairs.


----------

